# ساعدونيed Using Neural Network



## أسد القسام (1 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو المساعدة في عمل بحث عن القيادة الكهربائية بواسطة الشبكات العصبية
أخواني أنا في أمس الحاجة لمراجع أو كتب و بحاجة لتطبيق على الماتلاب Simulinkإذا بتقدروا تساعدوني
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## robotic_iraq (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي من واقع التجربة والتخصص انصحك بهذا الكتاب ففيه تتعلم البرمجة والسميولنك
من هنا 
حمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## أسد القسام (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي 
الله يجزيك الخير 
استفدت من كتابك
و الحمدلله ناقشت مشروع المادة و أخذت علامة كاملة
جزاك الله خيرا ، و أرجو من الأخوة التفاعل في المرات القادمة حتى نضل أخوة يحب بعضنا مصلر


----------



## بلال عياد (26 أغسطس 2007)

كلنا معك أخي 
بس اللي بيقدر يساعد بيحكيلك
واللي ما بقدر بيسأللك
ان شاء الله نكون أخوة في الله


----------



## robotic_iraq (30 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله انا فرحت كثيرا عندما ساعدك هذا الكتاب 
وانا حاضر للمساعدة


----------



## أسد القسام (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزيكم ألف خير ولكم جزيل الشكر و ان شاء الله بنضل أخوان في الله
و معا على طريق العلم 
بالمناسبة أخي
خذ من أخوك نصيحة
"كن نجماً شمالياً"
افهمها وطبقها
الله يوفقك


----------

